# Makita BHX 2500 carb



## Guinelle1 (Nov 1, 2010)

hi guys, im new here. i seem to have a probelm with the carb on my leaf blower

i have a makita leaf blower and the throttle valve assembly broke and the part number is 34-806. the only problem is this part is discontinued so i cant find any place to buy it. 

what other carb can i put on this blower?

Edit- i forgot to mention, the carb says WYL 218-730 on it. not really sure but maybe you guys can help me get a similar carb


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Walbro part number 34-806 shows to change to 34-806-1 and does not show to be discontinued. It shows to be available and costs $15.50


----------



## Guinelle1 (Nov 1, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> Walbro part number 34-806 shows to change to 34-806-1 and does not show to be discontinued. It shows to be available and costs $15.50


i saw that but i thought it was a different part... the website said there was no alternative? so part 34-806-1 will replace 34-806?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, it should be the same part. I looked it up on the Walbro website.


----------



## Guinelle1 (Nov 1, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> Yes, it should be the same part. I looked it up on the Walbro website.


im looking on walbro i typed in 34-806 and it showed both 34-806 and 34-806-1

when i select part 34-806 it tells what carbs it fits

but when i select 34-806-1 it doesnt say what carbs it fits

im not really sure i dont want to buy a part that wont work, id rather just put it towards a new carb


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Guinelle1 said:


> im looking on walbro i typed in 34-806 and it showed both 34-806 and 34-806-1
> 
> when i select part 34-806 it tells what carbs it fits
> 
> ...


Whatever dude. Buy a new carburetor if that's what you want to do.

New Carburetor is part number WYL-218-1 shows to sell for around $65.00

When a part number is changed, it will work in the application. Numbers are changed for a variety of reasons, different vendors, packaging, construction materials, etc... the part will be an acceptable substitute for the older part.


----------



## Guinelle1 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks for the help, i just ordered that part so i can get my blower fixed


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Guinelle1 said:


> thanks for the help, i just ordered that part so i can get my blower fixed


Let us know how it turns out.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guinelle1 (Nov 1, 2010)

i got the part it works great now


----------

